# Disabling ink sensor on Brother MFC 3360C



## plausible (Oct 31, 2011)

I've got a Brother MFC 3360C that apparently has a damaged ink sensor. I was using generic cartridges and two of them leaked all over the sensors and now the printer won't recognize any new cartridges. The display always says "no cartridge" when cartridges are installed and changes to "install magenta" when I open the cover. I've tried the electrical tape fix but that didn't work.

So now I want to try to just disable the ink sensor altogether as described here. The instructions say to pull the middle of 9 wires on a white plug on a PCB labeled "cartridges." My MFC is different from that one though and I don't seem to be able to find the right plug. I have located a white plug with 7 wires on it, but it doesn't say cartridges. Attached is a pic of what I've found in my printer. There is also a bundles of white wires on the other side of the printer closer to the ink cartridges but without taking more of the printer apart I can't tell if there's a PCB there.

So can anyone help me? This model doesn't seem to be very popular and I haven't been able to find much info on it. I've disassembled as much as I feel comfortable with without a guide. And I really don't know what I'm even looking for on this particular model. Thanks for your help.


----------



## plausible (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, since nobody responded I just went ahead and took the whole thing apart until I found the right plug. I pulled the middle wire and voilà, no more ink messages.

For future reference, in case anyone comes across this with the same problem, the plug is actually under the scanner unit itself. You have to take off the entire plastic case and then the scanner. The case is in three parts, including the phone. Start with the part over the ink cartridges, there's one screw there. The phone part is next: it is attached with a plastic tab that you need to pry back with a flat-head screwdriver, the tab is under the display, so pull back the display where the paper feeder is so you can get to it. After you remove the phone part, remove the hook for the phone (one screw). Then you can remove the main part of the case, one screw each under the parts you just removed, plus two screws under the paper jam cover in the back. Next there are four screws holding down the scanner unit, one is hidden pretty deep down by where the phone was. Once you get those screws out, the scanner unit will come off. It is still connected to the base by a couple sets of wires though; you can try to just move the scanner over but I had to unplug a couple of the wires to give myself more room. Just remember how they were plugged in. After you get everything apart, you will then see the 9 wired white plug labeled "cartridge" near the center of the base (see attachment), pull the middle one with pliers out of the plug (or cut it I suppose). Then reverse everything you just did, plug it in, and enjoy.
*


*


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Glad you fixed it, and thanks for the pics.


----------



## dasmangal (Nov 23, 2011)

Dear plausible - Thanks for posting these tips along with the photo. I was almost ready to throw my printer after one technician said he can't fix it. My printer is MFC3360C and your post saved me lot of money and efforts. Amazing Internet...... May God bless you.


----------



## gadnaw (Jan 7, 2012)

How come all my inks say "cannot detect" after doin this? I think this is a joke...


----------



## quaggo (Dec 6, 2012)

plausible, thanks so much for posting your guide. I can verify to others that this worked on my MFC 3360C. In my case, the printer would detect that a black cartridge was inserted, but would not detect the yellow one. (it seems it reads from left to right). By cutting the middle wire, I can now operate with just black ink or color also if desired.


----------

